# anybody use preworkouts?



## jdusmc1371 (Feb 28, 2015)

I need something for those lazy days or those days when Im real sore or just being a vagina.. is there anything that isnt to unhealthy that I can get at gnc or something to help get me going..


----------



## Gt500face (Feb 28, 2015)

Anadrol.


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 28, 2015)

200mg caffeine and Bronkiad, start with 25mg of Bronkiad.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Feb 28, 2015)

I've used musclepharm assault, the Arnold series, Bullnox, ect. They all suck, but my go to is Bullnox. 

It gets me going, I wake up at 430 everyday and I'm exhausted non stop because of low t. 

Idk if I answered your questions but I would give Bullnox a shot


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 28, 2015)

Gt500face said:


> Anadrol.


Just remember to use the secret password at gnc

"NEW ENGLAND CLAM CHOWDER"

I am a fan of jack3d. It tastes like poison but when I am dragging ass it helps quite a bit.


----------



## 4everstrong (Feb 28, 2015)

Im a fan of MR. HYDE


----------



## Gt500face (Feb 28, 2015)

I like c4. It gets me all itchy.


----------



## jdusmc1371 (Feb 28, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Just remember to use the secret password at gnc
> 
> "NEW ENGLAND CLAM CHOWDER"
> 
> I am a fan of jack3d. It tastes like poison but when I am dragging ass it helps quite a bit.


Yeah that's one I've used before, they banned it in my unit cuz they said it was making ppl pop on piss tests lol.. how often do you use it bro? Suppose ever other day is not healthy huh?


----------



## Gt500face (Feb 28, 2015)

I would say just a few weeks but that's just my opinion.


----------



## jdusmc1371 (Feb 28, 2015)

Yeah im getting old and fat and lazy


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 28, 2015)

4everstrong said:


> Im a fan of MR. HYDE


I think that was recalled recently?


jdusmc1371 said:


> Yeah that's one I've used before, they banned it in my unit cuz they said it was making ppl pop on piss tests lol.. how often do you use it bro? Suppose ever other day is not healthy huh?


I only use it on fridays. I take a nap before I train. Knocks the fog out.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Feb 28, 2015)

To a point I love that itchy feeling. 

Also, I am Mr. Hyde.

That is all


----------



## jdusmc1371 (Feb 28, 2015)

Thx pillar ill prob start taking one once or twice a week, to get my ass in gear... more than that is probably asking for kidney stones. Supprized jacked 3d is still one of the best


----------



## #TheMatrix (Feb 28, 2015)

To those with the whole itchy feeling thing jack3d started.

...i got a ahold of a labs powder at 99 pure and i still have it and wont use it. As it made me feel like alien ants were shuffling on my skin.

You want to feel itchy with any pre work out? Add beta alanine to your home made preworkout cocktail.


----------



## lightweight (Feb 28, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> To a point I love that itchy feeling.
> 
> Also, I am Mr. Hyde.
> 
> That is all



I have been look at Mr. Hyde for those days too I have been using C4. What flavor do you use? Would you say it's better than C4, if you have used it?


----------



## chuckzilla (Mar 1, 2015)

i use nuclear x from met-rx. it seems to work for me.


----------



## jdusmc1371 (Mar 1, 2015)

Just got done with my workout and headed to gnc to buy a jar of jacked 3d blue raspberry flavor.. however I think the cashier was an idiot because when he asked if I needed anything else I said "some new England clam chowder..) he just looked at me like I was a retard and refused to produce any 'stare aids' or 'steroids' needless to say I purchased my item and left very disgruntled...


----------



## strongbow (Mar 1, 2015)

I have tried many different brands - but I Think there are really only 3 or 4 categories of action. The one that works best for ME is Superpump - I think the current version is superpump max - I have heard it called SuperDUMP.  I caution anyone to use a full scoop. I have been taking it 1/4 -1/2 scoop 3 - 4 times a week year for several years. It gets it done.


----------



## jdusmc1371 (Mar 1, 2015)

strongbow said:


> I have tried many different brands - but I Think there are really only 3 or 4 categories of action. The one that works best for ME is Superpump - I think the current version is superpump max - I have heard it called SuperDUMP.  I caution anyone to use a full scoop. I have been taking it 1/4 -1/2 scoop 3 - 4 times a week year for several years. It gets it done.



Damn that sounds really not good for the kidneys, ill have to checkout whats in it and maybe try it out, cant be much different than jacked


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 1, 2015)

jdusmc1371 said:


> Just got done with my workout and headed to gnc to buy a jar of jacked 3d blue raspberry flavor.. however I think the cashier was an idiot because when he asked if I needed anything else I said "some new England clam chowder..) he just looked at me like I was a retard and refused to produce any 'stare aids' or 'steroids' needless to say I purchased my item and left very disgruntled...


I think that only works on the east coast


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Mar 1, 2015)

lightweight said:


> I have been look at Mr. Hyde for those days too I have been using C4. What flavor do you use? Would you say it's better than C4, if you have used it?



I honestly have never tried Mr Hyde supps because of the caffeine in it, even though Idk how much is in Bullnox. 

I was just talking about my last name being Hyde, hence the Hydro


----------



## 4everstrong (Mar 1, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> I think that was recalled recently?
> 
> Really? I didn't know that.. What was the recall on it?


----------



## 4everstrong (Mar 1, 2015)

lightweight said:


> I have been look at Mr. Hyde for those days too I have been using C4. What flavor do you use? Would you say it's better than C4, if you have used it?



C4 never really done anything for me. That's even when I was new to pre-work.  Mr. Hyde is the best I have had so far. I like the watermelon flavor. But Hey C4 might work great for you. Everyone's body reacts different.


----------



## Gt500face (Mar 1, 2015)

#TheMatrix said:


> To those with the whole itchy feeling thing jack3d started.
> 
> ...i got a ahold of a labs powder at 99 pure and i still have it and wont use it. As it made me feel like alien ants were shuffling on my skin.
> 
> You want to feel itchy with any pre work out? Add beta alanine to your home made preworkout cocktail.



Yes sir!!! The beta alanine is the culprit


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Mar 1, 2015)

I liked c4 other than it clumped up after I opened the container


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Mar 1, 2015)

Yea I have mr.hyde myself and it's definitely a go getter with a punch !!


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 1, 2015)

Gt500face said:


> Yes sir!!! The beta alanine is the culprit



I once ****ed up and took about half a gram of dmaa and felt like total shit. I lost my micro scooper.


----------



## lightweight (Mar 1, 2015)

4everstrong said:


> C4 never really done anything for me. That's even when I was new to pre-work.  Mr. Hyde is the best I have had so far. I like the watermelon flavor. But Hey C4 might work great for you. Everyone's body reacts different.



I have been using it for a while now and I just need to change it up. I will get Mr. Hyde when I am out.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 1, 2015)

I use volt. It's pretty good


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 1, 2015)

I could drink an entire tub of c4 and take a nap. Shit did nothing for me.


----------



## Driven1234 (Mar 1, 2015)

C4 is worse now.. The took half the stimulants out, ... This shit will make your retinas vibrate tho http://www.chaosandpain.com/cannibal-ferox-stim-pre-workout-supplements/


----------



## rAJJIN (Mar 1, 2015)

C4 here.
Not as good as the original angel dust or jacked3D but it's ok.


----------



## rAJJIN (Mar 1, 2015)

Used one called megawatt
That had me all
Messed up. Felt like my heart was out running my breathing!
No good


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 1, 2015)

I like Fast Fuel. IME, its more of a level energy rather than massive twitching, shakes & then crash.


----------



## Mind2muscle (Mar 2, 2015)

I am a preworkout junkie.....right now I'm using miami nights.  Prior to this I was using noxipro and others with dmaa in it.  Miami nights still has the dmaa in it for now


----------



## McDuffy (Mar 2, 2015)

Gt500face said:


> I like c4. It gets me all itchy.



C4 works great, unless u do it everyday for 3 months...


----------



## McDuffy (Mar 2, 2015)

oh and redline is awesome, but it will **** u up teh first tiem u use it so only use half a bottle the first time


----------



## The Rocker (Mar 2, 2015)

I use C4 and the recently released Gold Standard Pre-Workout from Optimum Nutrition. Neither of them really get me balls-to-the-wall pumped up (C4 does every now and then), but both provide a welcomed boost that gets me a few extra reps on the later sets. The tingling/itching sensation is what gets me pumped the most.


----------



## IronSoul (Mar 2, 2015)

jdusmc1371 said:


> Yeah that's one I've used before, they banned it in my unit cuz they said it was making ppl pop on piss tests lol.. how often do you use it bro? Suppose ever other day is not healthy huh?



Yeah we had a guy pop hot using it. Pretty sure it was because of the 1,3, dmaa that was in it. Testing false positive for meth. Jack3d was great shit though. 

I like the new superpump 3.0 a lot. I really enjoyed the pumps I got from neon sports volt as well. I use them here and there, usually only if needed.


----------



## IronSoul (Mar 2, 2015)

Mind2muscle said:


> I am a preworkout junkie.....right now I'm using miami nights.  Prior to this I was using noxipro and others with dmaa in it.  Miami nights still has the dmaa in it for now



I ha a friend get this and I thought it was just some BS knock off. He said he really liked it. How did you like it?


----------



## lightweight (Mar 10, 2015)

I ended up get Mr Hyde this past weekend. I can say it's a lot better than C4. Not as much NO in it. So if you like the itch don't purchase it. But I don't feel jittery but like a machine. The serving size is bigger than C4. The only down side on comparing the two is C4 has a lot better flavor IMO. I got the fruit punch


----------



## trodizzle (Mar 10, 2015)

jdusmc1371 said:


> I need something for those lazy days or those days when Im real sore or just being a vagina.. is there anything that isnt to unhealthy that I can get at gnc or something to help get me going..



My favorite pre workout has to be Pre Jym, hands down. Very clean energy with no hidden blends.

I also stack it with Hemavol for added pumps but that's just a bonus.

Both are on BB.com


----------



## Shane1974 (Mar 10, 2015)

Lipodrene...old formula with ephedra, yohimbe, and 1,3 dimethyl.


----------



## trodizzle (Mar 10, 2015)

Mind2muscle said:


> I am a preworkout junkie.....right now I'm using miami nights.  Prior to this I was using noxipro and others with dmaa in it.  Miami nights still has the dmaa in it for now



I want to try some. Pm me info would ya?


----------



## trodizzle (Mar 10, 2015)

I used Hyde as well before switching to Pre JYM. Hyde gets you all hopped up like slamming 2 red bulls or something. It was good but not the "clean energy" I feel I get from JYM.


----------



## ForkLift (Mar 10, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Just remember to use the secret password at gnc
> 
> "NEW ENGLAND CLAM CHOWDER"
> 
> I am a fan of jack3d. It tastes like poison but when I am dragging ass it helps quite a bit.


LOL i love Jim Carey!
Have you ever used tne? Beats them all the others up. Unless you are refering to just supps


----------



## lightweight (Mar 10, 2015)

trodizzle said:


> I used Hyde as well before switching to Pre JYM. Hyde gets you all hopped up like slamming 2 red bulls or something. It was good but not the "clean energy" I feel I get from JYM.



I have always thought about trying Pre JYM. Just haven't yet, may do as my next. When I was getting back into lifting I used one of his programs. Smart guy. His supps look good just when comparing serving size he is a little more expensive than some others. And I am cheap sometimes.


----------



## trodizzle (Mar 10, 2015)

lightweight said:


> I have always thought about trying Pre JYM. Just haven't yet, may do as my next. When I was getting back into lifting I used one of his programs. Smart guy. His supps look good just when comparing serving size he is a little more expensive than some others. And I am cheap sometimes.



You do get what you pay for, in doses that are backed up by science. He had a really good video explaining why the ingredients are there in the dosage they are at. For instance, take a look at Hyde, it's a 6.2g scoop, then look at Pre JYM, it's a 26.5g scoop. That's over 20g difference.

Everyone knows I'm a spreadsheet guy, so of course I put together a comparison of scoop size and active ingredients when researching pre's for myself.

Here is Hyde:






Here is Pre JYM:


----------



## lightweight (Mar 10, 2015)

Trodizzle I certainly do not disagree with you with you get what you pay for. I will end up buying some to try it. He does do great videos and articles. I like the spreadsheets tho. Great way to compare.


----------



## mickems (Mar 10, 2015)

trodizzle said:


> You do get what you pay for, in doses that are backed up by science. He had a really good video explaining why the ingredients are there in the dosage they are at. For instance, take a look at Hyde, it's a 6.2g scoop, then look at Pre JYM, it's a 26.5g scoop. That's over 20g difference.
> 
> Everyone knows I'm a spreadsheet guy, so of course I put together a comparison of scoop size and active ingredients when researching pre's for myself.
> 
> ...





what about GNAR PUMP?  its tested by bro science.


----------



## INeverGiveUp (Mar 13, 2015)

I like ALL 5% products!!!


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Mar 13, 2015)

I love c4 preworkout


----------



## Jayjay770 (Mar 13, 2015)

My favorite is Gold Star Black Annis. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v4-dAb9Cjbw

Also I liked Optimum Nutrition's Pre workout. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=av8-lCGGXWM


----------



## Bicepticon (Mar 13, 2015)

Adderall works for me.


----------



## lightweight (Mar 27, 2015)

Trodizzle I got some pre JYM in today. Very clean energy, it was great. Perfect suggesting.


----------



## trodizzle (Mar 27, 2015)

lightweight said:


> Trodizzle I got some pre JYM in today. Very clean energy, it was great. Perfect suggesting.



Glad you liked it, here to help.

Flavors are kick-ass as well don't you think?


----------



## trodizzle (Mar 27, 2015)

mickems said:


> what about GNAR PUMP?  its tested by bro science.



Don't they sell Gnar Pump at Spencer's Gifts?


----------



## lightweight (Mar 27, 2015)

Yeah I got the raspberry lemonade I like it a lot. Very happy with it


----------



## jack3d14 (Apr 7, 2015)

I recommend taking C4 for a beginner. It has a little bit of kick and beta alanine which is that itchy feeling that everbody loves. Its about 200mg caffeine per scoop which is about two cups of coffee.


----------



## lightweight (Jun 18, 2015)

I know it's an older post but fits.  I normally order my protein form My Protein. They had a promotion the other day I was going to make an order. Spend ten dollars and get a free order of there preworkout I tried it tonight. It had good clean energy at 17g per serving. And the flavor was pretty good


----------



## Fsuphisig (Jun 18, 2015)

Pre workout 50g carbs
1/2 ephedrine pill (12.5mg)
200mg caffeine 1 pill 
Shit ton of water mixed with alanine, glycine, and some leucine. 
More and more water


----------



## transcend2007 (Jun 18, 2015)

NO - XPLODE (2 scoops)........jacke3d nor c4 did anything for me.....I am amune perhaps.....I'd be open to something stronger.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Jun 18, 2015)

About to try my first one... A sample came with my cellucor.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jun 18, 2015)

I just started using Optimum Nutritions gold standard pre workout. The blueberry lemonade flavor is the cats ass


----------



## Magical (Jun 18, 2015)

I cant take PWOs, I get too hyper and start break dancing in the squat rack


----------



## Revelations (Jun 23, 2015)

Coffee and a banana.


----------

